# ThrottleStop profile selection via cmd or powershell



## noos-x (Apr 9, 2022)

Hi

Is there a way to switch profile in ThrottleStop using CMD or PowerShell?
I know it can be done using a hotKey or linked with temp change, ac and battery
But I want to make a script that will change power plan in windows then switch the profile in ThrottleStop

If anyone have any idea how it can be done please help

Thanks


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 10, 2022)

ThrottleStop does not have any command line options.

You can use ThrottleStop to change to a different Windows power plan. I cannot think of any way to get Windows to change ThrottleStop profiles. 

What sort of problem are you trying to solve?


----------



## noos-x (Apr 10, 2022)

@unclewebb

I have an Alienware 15 r2 i7 6820hk 980m which have a very bad fan curve
I fixed the fan curve using *T-Troll/alienfx-tools *before the fan will not spin until the cpu hit 80-90°
Now the CPU temp are in the mid 70 and GPU mid 60 under full load using Aida64 & Furmark with no bsod

My settings
*Power Plan:*
Balanced(Recommended)-Better Performance
*BIOS:*
FAN Performance Mode=*Enabled *so alienfx can control the fan it will not work if its disabled
CPU Performance Mode=*Disabled *if enabled it will show three options overclock preset lvl1 & lvl2 or Custom
*alienfan-gui:*
Power mode=*Manual*
CPU Boost AC & Battery=*Enabled *disabling this will disable the cpu boost and run at base freq 2.6GHz

When I'm playing a game *Efootball21* which not that demanding I get random bsod whea_uncorrectable_error (no memory dump or auto restart) it get stuck on the blue screen and I have to shutdown using the power button
It happen after playing a match and coming back to the menu or when I exit the game which mean its caused by the fluctuation in the cpu frequency/usage not when its sustain load
The only way to avoid this is to change the power plan from *Balanced(Recommended)-Better Performance* to *Balanced(Recommended)-Best Performance*

I think alienfan-gui cpu boost enable require more power that why *Balanced(Recommended)-Best Performance *doesn't bsod

What I'm trying to do is create a script that I will run before launching a game to switch power plan and ThrottleStop profile
My gaming profile have an offset on the cpu/cache and lower cpu freq since the game I'm playing is not cpu heavy and I don't need the cpu boosting to 3.5GHz


----------



## noos-x (Apr 13, 2022)

*Update*
Now I'm opening ThrottleStop choosing profile 2 linked with power performance clicking save and minimize

*Suggestion*
Allow the hotkey in ThrottleStop to be assignee to any key to use macro key 
Or add an option to save profile to a location and when the saved profile file is run it will switch the profile


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 13, 2022)

noos-x said:


> random bsod


You are setting your voltage too close to the edge of stability. When using offset voltage, a voltage setting that is stable at full speed might not be that stable when you disable turbo boost and run at the base frequency or when the CPU is idle.

Your problem is easy to solve. The CPU needs more voltage. You no longer have any temperature issues so a little more voltage is not going to hurt anything. I prefer to keep things simple. The perfect voltage is one that never crashes.


----------



## noos-x (Apr 15, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> You are setting your voltage too close to the edge of stability. When using offset voltage, a voltage setting that is stable at full speed might not be that stable when you disable turbo boost and run at the base frequency or when the CPU is idle.
> 
> Your problem is easy to solve. The CPU needs more voltage. You no longer have any temperature issues so a little more voltage is not going to hurt anything. I prefer to keep things simple. The perfect voltage is one that never crashes.


Good to know always thought that if it stable at higher freq it will be more stable at lower freq
My offset in ThrottleStop is -125mV cpu/cache never had an issue with this offset on other laptop asus, hp

I also enabled CPU Performance Mode in the bios with no preset using stock
I don't know if Dell done anything to voltage in that mode since the LvL1 preset is set to 3.9 with no additional power (Wattage) vs LvL2 4.1GHz that have +(Wattage)

Now its stable with CPU Performance Mode enabled / -125mV / High Performance power plane
If I get any bsod I will lower the offset until its stable

Thank you for your help


----------

